# Couple claiming job seekers and not informing social welfare that they are cohabiting



## leanonme (27 Sep 2012)

My friend and her boy friend, recently moved in to her fathers house (both were living separate before this), about 3 months ago, but neither of them informed social welfare that they had moved in together. She rang me very up set today because her bf was in social welfare and he was asked if they were living together and he eventually told them they were, and the woman told them it would have to be investigated.  

I am looking for any advise on what will happen now for both of them. Both were claiming job seekers allowance, he was getting 188 an she was getting 144. 

She knows it was wrong, but they didn't think they would be living together for that long, as she taught she would be moving away for a job.


----------



## gipimann (27 Sep 2012)

The maximum rate they should have been receiving when they started living as a couple is €312.80 (assuming there are no means to be assessed).   They were receiving €332, so there's an overpayment of about €20 per week.

They will have to repay the amount of the overpayment - it will be deducted from their jobseeker's allowance.


----------



## jackswift (27 Sep 2012)

You, oops your friend will have to repay the over payment. I thought that when you live with your parents that you wouldn't get any dole.


----------



## gipimann (27 Sep 2012)

jackswift said:


> I thought that when you live with your parents that you wouldn't get any dole.



Not quite correct.

Persons under 25 living at home and applying for Jobseeker's Allowance are means-tested on their parent(s) income as well as any means they may have themselves.   Depending on the circumstances, they may not qualify for payment.

Persons aged 25 and over are not subject to parental income assessment.


----------



## Kkma (27 Sep 2012)

gipimann said:


> Not quite correct.
> 
> Persons under 25 living at home and applying for Jobseeker's Allowance are means-tested on their parent(s) income as well as any means they may have themselves.   Depending on the circumstances, they may not qualify for payment.
> 
> Persons aged 25 and over are not subject to parental income assessment.



I know this is off topic but I've always wondered about the legality of it... Is it not discriminatory on the basis of age?


----------



## Mrs Vimes (28 Sep 2012)

Age discrimination isn't necessarily illegal - pensions aren't paid until a certain age no matter how many years contributions you have made; people younger than 25 needed fewer stamps for free dental care than people over 25, etc


----------

